# Dan the Man / Gopher



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Just a quickie to highlight the skill and generosity of forum member and master slingshot craftsman Gopher, we had a lil trade and I had asked to have an opfs made, today this G10 beauty dropped on my door mat, It far exceeds any expectations I had and i couldn't be happier, Dan you are a gent , many thanks Tom.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a Pocket Predator PFS aluminum core waiting for me to glue on and pin scales to it.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

That is a cutie.Bet the g10 will take a hit and keep on ticking.


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

GHT

Very good Slingshot.

Where you buy the G10 material in various colors in Europe???

Thank you........................


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Royleonard said:


> That is a cutie.Bet the g10 will take a hit and keep on ticking.


I'm gonna tempt fate and say luckily I haven't found out yet, she is scar free so far , but I have no doubt about her integral strength


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

enzo61 said:


> GHT
> 
> Very good Slingshot.
> 
> ...


Ty Enzo, forum member Gopher made this shooter for me, I can only suggest you pm him for info on materials as I only know about sourcing naturals from the forest, good luck


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

You can also check Jantz Knife Supply. Lots of different colors and color combos. Here's a link: https://www.knifemaking.com/category-s/1954.htm

You can get scales or slabs.


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

The Norseman

Thank you.......I visited the website is in America. I live in Italy, I am looking for a viewer in Europe........


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh...they will probably nail you on the shipping huh?


----------

